# Furbearer's For Sale



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Just thought i'd ask if any of you taxidermist's would be interested.I've got beaver,otter(with DNR seal) and a VERY large buck mink.All are prime and in very good shape.Whole in freezer right now.I'll send pic's/price if anyone is interested.


----------

